# Access ActiveX Elemente hinzufügen ohne Admin-Rechte



## therealcharlie (15. Dezember 2005)

Ich habe hier ein kleines Problem. Meine User müssen unter WinXP in Access eine ActiveX Erweiterung registrieren, das funktioniert leider aufgrund der fehlenden Rechte nicht. Wenn ich als Admin einsteige und registriere, ist es dann nicht im Profil des Users enthalten. Gibts da irgendeine Lösung für dieses Problem? Danke schonmal im vorraus


----------

